# Sententiae Antiquae : Υποθήκες των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων



## pidyo (Oct 24, 2015)

Δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, οπότε το πετάω εδώ κι ας έχει μάλλον χρηστικό χαρακτήρα η παραπομπή.
*Sententiae antiquae*, αποσπάσματα αρχαίας γραμματείας με αγγλική μετάφραση (από κάτι Τεξανούς πανεπιστημιακούς αν κατάλαβα καλά). Οι επιλογές έχουν γούστο και εστιάζουν σε λιγότερο γνωστά τσιτάτα, οι μεταφράσεις είναι απλές και καλές, ευχάριστο ανάγνωσμα γενικώς.


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε, Πιδύε! Ας αρχίσουμε λοιπόν να βάζουμε ο καθένας ό,τι του αρέσει από αυτό το θησαυρό.

πάντα γὰρ μίαν ἱκνεῖται δασπλῆτα Χάρυβδιν,
αἱ μεγάλαι τ’ ἀρεταὶ καὶ ὁ πλοῦτος.

“All things come to a single, blasted Charybdis—
Great virtues and wealth all the same.”

Σιμωνίδης. Απόσπ. 17


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2015)

Έχει πολλή διασκέδαση εδώ, αλλά σκέφτομαι να φέρω κι από το... σπίτι μου.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 24, 2015)

Μ' άρεσε αυτή η ανάρτηση, όπου ένα δημοσιογραφικό παιχνίδι (αυτοβιογραφίες επτά λέξεων) οδήγησε σ' ένα ρητό που έμοιαζε αρχαίο, άρχισαν να παίζουν με αρχαίες μεταφράσεις του, κι αποδείχτηκε ότι _ήταν_ αρχαίο (του Ζήνωνα: δύο ὦτα ἔχομεν, στόμα δὲ ἕν, ἵνα πλείω μὲν ἀκούωμεν, ἥττονα δὲ λέγωμεν) αλλά και παραδοσιακό της Δανίας και φαντάζομαι πολλών ακόμη πολιτισμών αφού πρόκειται για κοινό τόπο λαϊκής σοφίας.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2015)

Σήμερα έχουν τα τρίτα τους γενέθλια και μια ανακεφαλαιωτική ανάρτηση για διάφορες χαριτωμένες σαχλαμάρες που έκαναν στα τρία αυτά χρόνια (οποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με τα _Σχόλια _της Αλεξάνδρας του Λυκόφρονος αξίζει την προσοχή μου ως μαιτρ της παντελώς άχρηστης λεπτομέρειας). Κρατάω ιδίως τον προβληματισμό για το πώς θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς happy birthday στα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2015)

Πολύ το παιδεύουν το ζήτημα και χωρίς λόγο: *Χαίροις επί γενεθλίω!*


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

Πείτε το όπως θέλετε, αρκεί να μην είναι σε μέτρο που να επιτρέπει στα παιδιά από τη Νέα Ζηλανδία την προοπτική να τραγουδήσουν το _Happy birthday to you_ στα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2016)

Βρήκα το μότο μου για φέτος: 

Labor bonum non est. Quid ergo est bonum? Laboris contemptio. 

Τώρα το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να καταφέρω να το εφαρμόσω κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2016)

Εγώ πάλι προσφάτως έκανα επικαιροποίηση μιας παλιάς μου επιθυμίας: όχι μόνο να είμαι ικανός να δουλεύω μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά να μπορώ να δουλεύω με απαιτητικά αφεντικά, αυστηρές προθεσμίες και πολλή αδρεναλίνη. Η δουλειά χωρίς πίεση με κάνει νωθρό. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω λατινικά αυτά, οπότε δεν έχω ελπίδα να τα μεταλαμπαδεύσω.  Αισιόδοξο 2016!


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2016)

Semper strenue laboremus


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2016)

Και να φανταστείς ότι το «strenue laboremus semper» το έγραψε ο Φλώρος! :)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι προσφάτως έκανα επικαιροποίηση μιας παλιάς μου επιθυμίας: όχι μόνο να είμαι ικανός να δουλεύω μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά να μπορώ να δουλεύω με απαιτητικά αφεντικά, αυστηρές προθεσμίες και πολλή αδρεναλίνη. Η δουλειά χωρίς πίεση με κάνει νωθρό. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω λατινικά αυτά, οπότε δεν έχω ελπίδα να τα μεταλαμπαδεύσω.



Εύκολο είναι: 

Μαύρη ζωή που κάνουμε εμείς οι μαύροι κλέφτες!
Ποτέ μας δεν αλλάζουμε και δεν ασπροφορούμε,
ολημερίς στον πόλεμο, τη νύχτα καραούλι.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 20, 2016)

Ωραίο το χτεσινό: 

Καλλίμαχος, _Επιγρ_. 42: 
῞Ημισύ μευ ψυχῆς ἔτι τὸ πνέον, ἥμισυ δ’ οὐκ οἶδ’
εἴτ’ ῎Ερος εἴτ’ ᾿Αΐδης ἥρπασε, πλὴν ἀφανές.

Half of my soul yet breathes. I know not whether Love or Hades snatched the other half, only that it is gone.


----------

